# Upset about my Heckeli



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

A couple of days ago I noticed two small, dark, symmetrical blotches on the outer upper lip of my Hecklei. My largest, most beautiful Heckeli that is. I've had it for years but they're so slow growing it's not even full size yet. I was curious about the spots but they were so symmetrical and well formed I thought it might be part of the maturing process even though none of my others have it. The upper lip also appears whitish and slightly swollen. 
Today I noticed it was breathing quickly with it's mouth open. And, sure enough tonight when I fed the fish it didn't eat. 
Darn..... From my experience that usually ends in death. Unfortunately I've had very poor results with treating sick fish. Luckily it doesn't happen often.
The tank is 125. All other fish are great. Water is 80 degrees. 6.0 pH, 0 ammonia, 0 Nitrite, .05 Nitrate. 50% water changes weekly. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is the star of the tank Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any chance you could post a few pics?


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Going out of town now but will do this afternoon.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if the pictures are useable. The fish is getting worse. Lips are getting puffier, breathing is heavier and you can see some darkness (maybe redness) on the bottom edge of the gills. 
I'm not sure if this is treatable or if I'm risking infecting the whole tank. Right now I don't have a spare tank to isolate this fish in. Should I try to diagnose and treat the whole tank or cut my losses and put this one down?


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I was able to free up a small tank so now this fish is in it, alone. Looking forward to trying to cure it. Any thoughts?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Well assuming this is bacterial, a broad spectrum treatment may work. My usual recommendations are kanamycin (Kanaplex) and nitrofurazone (API Furan 2) used together. There's a chance it's not bacterial, however this is where I'd start.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

GTZ - Thanks. I will look for these tomorrow and get started. Are these products I can find at a fish shop?


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Well by the time I got back with the medicine the fish was dead. Probably the nicest fish in the tank. Doubly disappointing since I think I have excellent maintenance on my tank. Then I noticed an angel breathing heavily trailing a long, clear hair-like thread. I read it may be internal parasites so am now treating the whole tank with API general cure which contains metronidazole and praziquantel. 
Frustrating. Is this the right course of action? I really dislike putting medicine in the tank. Thanks.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

After that treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Any recommendations for the antibiotic? Trade name? How long between treatments do you advise?


----------



## koby (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Tobias said:


> Well by the time I got back with the medicine the fish was dead. Probably the nicest fish in the tank. Doubly disappointing since I think I have excellent maintenance on my tank. Then I noticed an angel breathing heavily trailing a long, clear hair-like thread. I read it may be internal parasites so am now treating the whole tank with API general cure which contains metronidazole and praziquantel.
> Frustrating. Is this the right course of action? I really dislike putting medicine in the tank. Thanks.


so sorry to hear that...... did u end up using antibiotics??


----------

